# Membership



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Noticed at least on my puter the new members reads zero and has done for weeks, how does it reads for others?.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does that mean VS have finally reached their target of getting rid of us all then


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I would say that quite a few new members join nearly every day, every time I look to see who is online there is always a new member listed. What annoys me are the OPW's, they come online to ask a question and never seem to return to check if anyone has answered.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Drew said:


> I would say that quite a few new members join nearly every day, every time I look to see who is online there is always a new member listed. What annoys me are the OPW's, they come online to ask a question and never seem to return to check if anyone has answered.


............................................

'Twas always so!:frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've seen three new names since yesterday and that isn't to say that there may have been more.


----------

